# How to make scorpions



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, just found this link to make these cool scorpions. Thought I'd share it with you all. I think I'm gonna do some on a large scale, good luck! http://www.instructables.com/id/Wire-Scorpion/ :xbones:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I have been to this site before but forgot about it. It is a good site to look around in for how-to's.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Those are pretty cool looking. The tree sculptures that pop up below them look good too. thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can also make scorpions by introducing a boy scorpion to a girl scorpion and then leave everything else in the hands of Mother Nature


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a scorpion that will be a surrogate mother for a price


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

haha roxy

thanks for the link fiend


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> You can also make scorpions by introducing a boy scorpion to a girl scorpion and then leave everything else in the hands of Mother Nature


How do scorpion's mate? According to Wiki How, Mother Nature is one kinky gal.

The masculine scorpion release a spermatophore on the ground, 
then, it grab the feminine scorpion and conduce it upon the spermatophore; 
the spermatophore is received inside the feminine scorpion's genital ducts.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Can you say that kind of stuff in here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Can you say that kind of stuff in here.


Of course, as long as you use the proper technical terms and discuss the matter in a dispassionate scientific way


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

like this?

*yawn* ...sex...


----------

